# Has anyone gotten sick from smoking a cigar that has white mold?



## purepoker (Sep 15, 2011)

Have read places where it says it might make you sick, but have never heard of anyone before?


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Can't say that I have ever tried it, but I also can't say that I want to!


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm allergic to mold and get allergy shots. I have smoked a few cigars that have little spots of white mold on the wrapper and have noticed no difference in flavor or ill health effects. Make sure to wipe the spots off before smoking.

If the mold is INSIDE the cigar which would be indicated by seeing the mold on the foot of the cigar, you may not want to smoke it as you put yourself at higher risk of inhaling mold spores. Also, if the cigar smells of mildew you should not smoke it.

PS> If the cigar looks like a high school biology project, it might be best to pitch it.


----------



## apollyon9515 (Apr 10, 2009)

Havent tried one yet, but from what ive read all you need to do is wipe it off and light it up . Just make sure the mold isnt in the foot of the cigar.

have a pic for us to see? or you just curious.


----------



## purepoker (Sep 15, 2011)

apollyon9515 said:


> Havent tried one yet, but from what ive read all you need to do is wipe it off and light it up . Just make sure the mold isnt in the foot of the cigar.
> 
> have a pic for us to see? or you just curious.


Just curious, was reading a thread on plume vs mold.... Someone made the comment of possibly getting sick from smoking a cigar with mold on it. I searched it on google, but only found people advising against it, never any stories of people acutally getting sick. I don't have any smokes with mold or plume/bloom, but know the difference. I just wonder how many don't and are acutally puffing away on sticks covered in white mold thinking its plume/bloom, LOL? Anyway, i'm sure it's happening from some of the other threads, posts on the internet iv'e read, and was curious if anyone had any stories....


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

purepoker said:


> Just curious, was reading a thread on plume vs mold.... Someone made the comment of possibly getting sick from smoking a cigar with mold on it. I searched it on google, but only found people advising against it, never any stories of people acutally getting sick. I don't have any smokes with mold or plume/bloom, but know the difference. I just wonder how many don't and are acutally puffing away on sticks covered in white mold thinking its plume/bloom, LOL? Anyway, i'm sure it's happening from some of the other threads, posts on the internet iv'e read, and was curious if anyone had any stories....


Like I said in my previous post, I have yet to get sick. I won't go out of my way to smoke a moldy stick, but if it is to happen and its a good cigar, i'll wipe it and light up. Just stay away from mold in the foot as then you'll probably be directly inhaling mold spores.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

If you suffer from asthma, I would advise against it. In fact, I would advise against smoking altogether.


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

Psh I have asthma and 12 different allergies that I get shots for and smoking cigars doesn't bother me at all. Cigarettes on the other hand about kill me to even be around.

Heck, I work in a cigar shop and sit in a smokey environment for 8-12 hours a day without getting bothered.


----------



## perdurabo7 (May 7, 2012)

I know this is an old thread, but in the interest of science I thought I'd throw my dime in. I have an Ashton Cabinet #7 that I noted two tiny little spots on yesterday. As this appears to be new growth and I had to remove it from the humidor anyway, I could not bear to just throw it out. I wiped off the little white spot or two, and lit it up. I am almost finished, and I have noted no change in flavor or anything else out of the ordinary. Will it make me sick?? Dunno... I doubt it, but only time will tell. I think in the end you need to weigh your affinity to the cigar in question, the extent of the damage, and your willingness to risk it. 

Regards to all ~


----------

